# Tivo Bolt Forgets View Settings for Folders



## suriyun (Aug 24, 2007)

My bolt is getting forgetful.

I usually set each folder in Now Playing to my recordings as the view setting (rather than showing all episodes).

Recently I noticed that Tivo forgets this preference and defaults pack to showing every episode and season for the folder.

Is there a way to get Tivo to remember the setting?


----------



## MrGolden (May 19, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem. Mine keeps going back to sorting by date instead of name, and showing the left column instead of hiding it. I have 3 Premieres and all three of them do it. I change the settings, save them, then a few days later they're back to what they were. It's extremely annoying...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Happens after a reboot since one of the last updates, it's a bug.


----------



## joanzen (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, my Roamio and Bolt+ are forgetful about "hide left column" too...


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Happens after a reboot since one of the last updates, it's a bug.


Isn't it time for an update already? This issue has lasted a very long time and could have easily been addressed by now. Plus I hear Vevo is part of a future update so that would be a nice addition.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

zubinh said:


> Isn't it time for an update already? This issue has lasted a very long time and could have easily been addressed by now. Plus I hear Vevo is part of a future update so that would be a nice addition.


We got Vevo on our Roamio Pro a while back (although I noticed that it wasn't showing up on our Mini)?

Scott


----------



## ualdriver (Dec 26, 2003)

suriyun said:


> My bolt is getting forgetful.
> 
> I usually set each folder in Now Playing to my recordings as the view setting (rather than showing all episodes).
> 
> ...


Has there been any way to fix this yet? Every time I go to a folder containing all the episodes of a certain show, the "C" key setting always reverts to view (all episodes), which is not what I want.

Thanks!


----------



## mikedow (May 17, 2005)

I have the same problem and it is really an annoyance. I have no interest in looking at episiodes that are no already recorded on my Tivo, but the unit always defaults to that view.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I also have this problem on my Premiere and it is super annoying.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

Ditto. Especially annoying now that my father-in-law (88 years old) has a Mini and I have to keep reminding him to "press the red button twice get rid of all that extra crap."


----------



## kenboy (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I just found a workaround, though it's a pain in the ass -- if you change the season pass recording options to "recordings only," the display appears to then be correct. Looks like you can still access the streaming content by hitting C, too.


----------



## ualdriver (Dec 26, 2003)

kenboy said:


> I think I just found a workaround, though it's a pain in the ass -- if you change the season pass recording options to "recordings only," the display appears to then be correct. Looks like you can still access the streaming content by hitting C, too.


That worked for me. Just gotta go through all the one passes now!

Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

20.7.1 (just released) fixes this issue along with not remembering preference to hide 3rd column for My Shows.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

ualdriver said:


> That worked for me. Just gotta go through all the one passes now!
> 
> Thanks


Same for me! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ualdriver (Dec 26, 2003)

moyekj said:


> 20.7.1 (just released) fixes this issue along with not remembering preference to hide 3rd column for My Shows.


My Tivo Series6 (Bolt) is showing 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849. How do I update my Bolt to this new version? Thanks!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ualdriver said:


> My Tivo Series6 (Bolt) is showing 20.6.3.RC16-USC-11-849. How do I update my Bolt to this new version? Thanks!


TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Otherwise, it simply will come in the natural course of the roll-out--there is no need to sign up for it, apart from trying to get it earlier.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I signed up for the priority update because I'm tired of having to "Hide Categories" every couple of days on my 3 TiVos...


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

I signed up a few days ago too... but havent seen it yet...


----------

